# Free Cigar



## cigarguy312 (Dec 1, 2009)

The Luis Martinez Cigar Company is offering a free cigar when you become a fan of their Facebook page. Copy and paste the link into your browser bit.ly/7cnrUA


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Any try this yet??? I see no link or a facebook page of a Luis Martinez Cigar Company on facebook.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I signed up for it,,,,just link to the Facebook Page and click on the tab that says "Free Cigar"

and then click where it tells you to "Click here to fill out Form",,,,


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

I signed up as well. Pretty nice, to hand out Free Sticks.


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just became a fan. :wave:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Im a fan

or
http://www.luismartinez.com/signup/


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I became a fan, but it said my postal code has to be a number.... Another shaft to the Canadian cigar lover! :boohoo:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Is this the same company that JR's is doing buy one box, get one free?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

So all you have to do is fill up the sign up forum?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

louistogie said:


> So all you have to do is fill up the sign up forum?


If you become a Facebook fan you click the free cigar banner and it sends you here: Luis Martinez Cigar Company then you enter your info..... I guess we'll see what comes of it in a few weeks or so.

Seems pretty simple. As long as they don't send out junk mail through third parties.... Thats what paper shreders are for. I don't think I gave/ha to give my phone number.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I just filled in the info and skipped the facebook. Do I have to become there friend or is that just a way to get to the link.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I think just a way to get the link.


----------



## thebigfoot (Dec 1, 2009)

oh very nice, thank you for the info


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

In just filled it out too. Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

mmm I signed up


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

All signed up. I wonder how many they are planning on giving away.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gracious...just signed up!


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

Rookee said:


> All signed up. I wonder how many they are planning on giving away.


It said the first 1000 people to sign up would receive the free cigar.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Just signed up thanks for the tip.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

pitbulljimmy said:


> I became a fan, but it said my postal code has to be a number.... Another shaft to the Canadian cigar lover! :boohoo:


I know, eh Jimmy! Ah well, we'll have to drown our sorrows in a nice monte, or test out the Famosos, while trash talkin Luis Martinez.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> I know, eh Jimmy! Ah well, we'll have to drown our sorrows in a nice monte, or test out the Famosos, while trash talkin Luis Martinez.


I'm with you 110% Trev. To heck with them!


----------



## Fusion69 (Sep 1, 2008)

Trev said:


> I know, eh Jimmy! Ah well, we'll have to drown our sorrows in a nice monte, or test out the Famosos, while trash talkin Luis Martinez.


Canadian's never get to get in on these freebies......:boohoo:


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

being 19 sucks :boohoo:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

just signed up thanks!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> just signed up thanks!!!


 Hey one per household and i signed up frist HAHA lol


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link saw it this afternoon during work and signed up.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link just signed up.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got in on it too. Has anyone had one of these?


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I signed up as well. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Signed up too.. We'll see how this goes..


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Signed Up, I hope a free stick and not free junkmail too, but I wont complain,free is my favorite number.


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

just signed up. hope im one of the first 1000.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

ericb13 said:


> I got in on it too. Has anyone had one of these?


I have tried their silver selection and a couple of others. They are ok but I'm done. To many other good sticks in that price range to be had. Remember though everyones taste are different...


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Just signed up. Hope I get to try one. Im a newbie and am trying to expand my taste so I would love a chance to try these. Hope I'm one of the 1000.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. I signed up too.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

cigarguy312 said:


> The Luis Martinez Cigar Company is offering a free cigar when you become a fan of their Facebook page. Copy and paste the link into your browser bit.ly/7cnrUA


Very cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this up. I got some free sticks from Costa Rica a year ago that were good. I like free sticks and it gives me the opportunity to try a brand I might otherwise skip over.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

signed up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I went for it. We shall see


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

As of around 2pm cst, they have reched the 1000 free cigars. They are sending out a $5 coupon now too for your first order from them.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Luis-Martinez-Cigar-Company/83655723931?ref=nf


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone received the freebie yet or know any details about when it should arrive? I am about to leave the address I signed up with so I won't get it.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Not yet here. This was on their Facebook Dec. 11th



> We are starting to ship the cigars today. If you filled out the FREE CIGAR form then you will be receiving your free Luis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto within the next few weeks, depending on what part of the country you live in. If you didn't make the free cigar, we are offering $5 off your order and some great deals for our Facebook fans. Stay tuned and happy holidays!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't wait.... I love free stuffm let alone Free cigars!!!!

933


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

just received it.


signed up on the 3rd, postage stamp says it was shipped onthe 15th and i received it today the 18th.


havent smoked it yet, never had a Luis Martinez before. cigar came in great shape, well protected. but no humi so i dont know if i should smoke it right away...


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Found this little package waiting for me this morining


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!!!! More than just a free cigar. Can't wait.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got mine today. Love free cigars. Into the humi for a 2 week nap it goes. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine today. I like the little magnet.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine was here at lunch as well.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Shoot! I am going to have to leave the cigar lounge to go home and check my mailbox! Knowing my luck it won't be there...


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I got the same as pictured above. They're coming from Tampa FL, I could have picked mine up.:laugh:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Ohh I bet mine came today too then!

Crossing Fingers


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got mine today also. The magnet is nice add on and $5 off too.

944


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

A friend of mine received his yesterday. I am expecting mine to arrive today.

Anyone going to smoke this ROTT, or are you going to let it sit/rest in the humi for a bit?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm new here so forgive me, but...

FREE CIGARS?!?

How do I go about hearing about these sort of offers?
I always seem to just miss them...


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Company's should just start handing out cigars with their information on the cigar bands instead of business cards. Just thought of that for some reason lol.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

dmisc said:


> A friend of mine received his yesterday. I am expecting mine to arrive today.
> 
> Anyone going to smoke this ROTT, or are you going to let it sit/rest in the humi for a bit?


Im going to let mine rest and probly smoke my Gf's saturday!! :mischief:

952


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Glad i could revive the thread 



I got mine at my office (I had it shipped there). I dont have a humidor here, so i put it in my mini fridge. I kept the cigar in the cellophane, and put the cigar inside the cardboard box it was shipped in and put it in my fridge. I turned down the juice on my fridge to low to make sure the humidity wasnt too high. 

Mini fridges make for a good temporary humidor if you're caught in a bind like me. Just make sure you keep your cigar sealed and in a Zip Loc back if possible; you dont want the smell of food to ruin your cigar.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> I'm new here so forgive me, but...
> 
> FREE CIGARS?!?
> 
> ...


When someone here at Puff finds a nice deal or freebie deal, they will usually post here. So just keep an eye out for friendly threads with these great offers.

I also received mine in the mail today, really wanted to fire it up, but it's freezing outside and it was in my mailbox for a few hours. Gotta let it thaw out and rest a bit out:.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Got mine today too. I'll probably try it after 2-3 weeks. I may wait to see someone else's review beforehand.


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

im not going to wait very long to smoke this one. I'm letting it sit for a couple more hours in the mini fridge at my office, (its been in there for a bout 5 hours so far) and im going to take it out before i head out, then im going to leave it in a dark cool place, like a metal desk drawer overnight, then enjoy it tomorrow evening


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Got mine today, probably try it after work sometime next week. If its warm enough outside.


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

I got mine today too.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Got mine today too!! Woohoo!!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

still waiting for mine :twitch:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine came in today.. Thanks for this link..


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

got mine too. looks nice but im going to let it rest for a while.


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for mine. I can't wait for some reviews. I'm going to let mine sit for a little while.


----------



## wpadi (Nov 5, 2008)

Got mine today, looks good don't know how long I will be able resist temptation. Last time I got free cigars from the Black Band Project they only lasted about a week in the humi.


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine came in on Saturday, its gonna sit for a little while, probaly sometime after the new year, is when I will try it.


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Got mine today, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

got mine today, smells great! will let it rest for a bit then smoke it.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Got mine as well yesterday. She's sitting in the tupperador taking a nap. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like they took it away. Don't see the link anymore.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got mine! 
:beerchug:
I think I might let it rest for a while...


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Amlique said:


> Looks like they took it away. Don't see the link anymore.


It was limited to the first 1000 people to sign up. The ones who didn't make it got a $5 off coupon I believe.

984


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I got mine today, along with the $5 coupon and a fridge magnet. I think I'll let it sit in the humidor for a few days, but I doubt it will last too long. After tomorrow, I'm off until the first Monday next year. Should get in plenty of smokes in during the holiday. I hope everyone else does too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, got mine today for a nice Christmas Eve present. I will let mine sit for a week or so just so I give it a fair appraisel and not rush the smoke. Who knows, this could be my favorite cigar? I like to dream. Nice that a company is willing to send out a freebie with magnet and a$5 off the next purchase. I hope for their sake that this cigar is a good one because of their willingness to test the product in a forum like ours and for the guy who started this all off with the free link,,,thx brother. Now, somebody take one for the team and light it up and do a solid review for us so we know what to expect.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Well guys I torched my freebie today. I enjoyed it very much. Smooth, not harsh, good draw more of mild/medium smoke. Held the peppered colored ash very well. No burn issues, had a bit of a sweet taste but not overpowering, some earthiness too. I will probably order more to give it another shot.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Got mine on Saturday. I'll give it a couple of weeks.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I ordered a box right before the $5 off coupon expired and should have the box tomorrow.....


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

the coupon i got is good til march or april? so if this turns out to be a good stick i will order a box. i mean its a good price plus five bux off?! it has had some good comments so far and my dad liked his so, who knows. may turn out to be my next daily gar!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I smoked mine recently.
Well made, Decent med body. Pleasant flavor. 
Worth $3 to me, but I think they even cost less on web.


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

I did this, recieved my cigar and smoked it. I was suprised...nothing that would blow me away but if I could score a box on the cheap I might bite.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my box of 24 Robustos for $41 shipped with the $5off coupon. They boil down to abotu $1.60 a stick that way. Got a free ashtray also and a catalog.

























I also got my 3 Monte sampler(in the pic) today also.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice! $41 for 24 sticks. That's a hell of a deal there, but with a free ashtray to boot, that's a straight up steal. Looking good. I think I may smoke mine tonight.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I got my box of 24 Robustos for $41 shipped with the $5off coupon. They boil down to abotu $1.60 a stick that way. Got a free ashtray also and a catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I placed an order tonight. Love the ashtray


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats a nice ashtray. I got my free one little over a week now and just smoked it. the cigar isn't bad. wasn't expedited to be good but i was wrong. It's very mild and has a nice flavor to it. Pretty decent for the price since i have couple that cost little bite more and they suck. Wouldn't mind having an box on hand. 

Mite have to pull the trigger since that aint a bad deal with an ashtray with the box. 


side note. great thing i bought an Mr. Heater Big Buddy since i smoke outside in the cold. And it keep me nice and warm on top being windy out tonite :tea:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Smoked mine this morning on the way to work and was quite pleased with it. The burn was perfect and it had nice sweet cedar and leather notes. It reminded me a little of the 5 Vegas Gold, but with more flavor. Good mild smoke. Not sure if I'd buy a box since I've been trending toward medium-full bodied cigars, but at $41 with a free ashtray I may have to do it anyway.

Nonetheless, I may look into their other lines. Great marketing idea sending out free smokes.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> Nice! $41 for 24 sticks. That's a hell of a deal there, but with a free ashtray to boot, that's a straight up steal. Looking good. I think I may smoke mine tonight.


I was wrong, there are *25* in a box. Not 24.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

bleh...

I took mine to the dog park today. It was all pepper and nothing else! The pepper wasn't even strong enough to pique my interest, and it stayed the same strength all the way through. I wasn't expecting much, but even so, I was disappointed.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried, it's over.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

just smoked my feebie. wasn't stellar, but at that price point, it may be a good daily/handout cigar. and you won't feel bad for trashing it early if something comes up. pre light draw had me a little excited to burn it. had some good flavors. not my new fave but will probably buy a box before my coupon expires on april


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

just smoked mine, tasted of grass and wood interwoven with sweet cream. nice cigar, but not really my preferred flavor profile; very nice for the price however. if anyone wants my $5 off coupon PM me, i'm broke anyhow.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

They just sent me a nice signed "Thank you" card in the mail with another $5 off coupon.... They shoulda sent me another free cigar to try, maybe I'd buy another box of it too!!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Cool...a free ashtray with the purchase of a box. I have yet to try my free one.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

darn. i missed the deal thanks for the heads up though. It woulda been nice to try that out.


----------

